# MAC Creations Perfume Mix



## MAC_Whore (Jul 8, 2006)

I bought the MAC Creations C-Squeeze perfume when it came out, but it quickly fell out of favour with me.  The other day I tried mixing it with the MAC Creations Dejarose and it smells loverly!  Give it a shot.


----------



## Oonie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll have to try that...I have all the fragrances except Dejarose. I didn't like it but wanted to buy it to have in my collection. Now I have a legit reason to buy it. Like I need a reasn to by MAC....LOL.


----------

